# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cili windows xp eshte me i mire:Winxp Sp2,apo Winxp Sp3?

## henri814

xp sp2, sp3???

----------


## valdetshala

Normal qe eshte XP SP3, sepse i ka te gjitha Update qe i nevojiten per te qene sa me funkcional, e te cilat ato te meparshmet kane pasur mungese, bugs,security,etj

----------


## paridi26

> xp sp2, sp3???


çka po te duhet xp? shkarko windows 7 ,eshte me i shpejte se xp dhe me lehte se vista.

----------


## valdetshala

> çka po te duhet xp? shkarko windows 7 ,eshte me i shpejte se xp dhe me lehte se vista.


Je i sigurt ? Duhet te cekesh se per qfare lloj kompjuteri dhe me qfare performanca, sepse po nuk pate performanca te kompjuterit te mira harro Visten dhe Windows 7..

----------


## Glend

> çka po te duhet xp? shkarko windows 7 ,eshte me i shpejte se xp dhe me lehte se vista.


Kujdes si e perdor kete fjalen 'i shpejte'. Eshte i shpejte kur nje kompjuter ka parametra per ta mbajtur si OS. XP nevojit me pak parametra.

----------


## Selef_Kumanovës

ti qe the win7 ma i mir ! mundem me then me i DEIGNUAR me i heshmi po  ama me i mir se Xp sp2 ! ende nuk ka tung !!!

----------


## Mexhi

Sic tha edhe valdetshala, mvaret nga performancat e PC-se. Nese ke nje PC-te dobet atehere eshte me mire XP, poqese ke nje PC me performanca te mira mendoje se W7 do te ishte me i preferueshem ngase eshte me stabil dhe me i sigurt. Personalisht kam te instaluar qe te dy sistemet, por t'ju them te verteten 99% e perdore XP pasi kam shume programe qe nuk funksionojne ne W7. 
Sa i perket XP-SP2 apo XP-SP3, mendoj se kjo nuk ka nevoje te diskutohet fare, pasi SP3 eshte azhurnim, dmth permirsim i te njejtit sistem.

----------


## shiptariteknik

Sigurisht qe Windows Xp sp3 eshte me i mire.Cdo version i ri qe del ka permiresime ne te gjitha aspektet : siguri ,nderfaqe ,performance ,shepjtesi etj. Ne cdo program qe krijohet ka mundesi per gabime, prandaj egziston nje menyre qe eshte me e mire se e para.Per kete arsye gjithmone pas krijohet nje program dhe pasi vihet ne testim atehere zbulohen mangesite e tij ( bugs ,flaws etj ) dhe ne versionet e reja keto permiresohen.Per sa i perket pyetjes ,Windows xp sp3 eshte nje version me i ri se sp2 dhe ka funksionalitete me te mire dhe me te sigurta .Por tani per tan ne kohen qe flasim ,Windows 7 eshte me i miri dhe me i kompletuari ne te gjitha anet.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shkarko programe falas ne http://www.programefalas.com

----------

